
Need help build the app - eassssy
I am getting 5-6 visitors daily. How can I improve it? Which language I should use. I prefer Python. Please guide me.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;talkproductivity.xyz&#x2F;cyh&#x2F;clear-your-head.html
======
azeirah
Could you elaborate a little on what you're building here? What is it supposed
to do? Who is it for? What's your goal for building this application?

------
mtmail
You can write a todo-list app in any language. See
[http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

------
sharemywin
when I click on the textbox it disables. also, what are the amazon ads about?

